# Have you been affected by the bushfires?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

As bushfires continue to sweep across large areas of Australia there is growing concern for the safety of the many people who have gone missing. Despite valiant attempts by the emergency services the bushfires do not yet appear to be under control and could continue to impact the local population for many days to come.

Have you been impacted by the bushfires?


----------

